# HAL 9000 face plate with lights and sounds



## James B. Elliott (Jan 29, 2001)

I just came across this HAL 9000 face plate kit: http://goldenarmor.com/hal9000/ and am probably going to buy the prebuilt version. But I would like to add something that would let me play some clips of HAL from the movie that I could put inside the face plate.

Does anyone have any ideas about how I could do that?

I had hoped to find something that would let me use some of the clips of HAL that are all over the Internet, something that I could load with mp3 clips or something like that and then would play on a loop over a small speaker. But a brief search on the web hasn't turned up much yet.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

How about a cheap MP3 player? CVS has a cheap Craig model on sale every month or so for about $25.

There are other HAL9000 plates out there that are a lot more accurate. This one looks like it's modeled on the one from 2010, not 2001.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Talk to Randy at Voodoo EFX,tell him I sent you,Alex


----------



## James B. Elliott (Jan 29, 2001)

Paulbo said:


> How about a cheap MP3 player? CVS has a cheap Craig model on sale every month or so for about $25.
> 
> There are other HAL9000 plates out there that are a lot more accurate. This one looks like it's modeled on the one from 2010, not 2001.


Do you have any links for those?

Thanks.


----------



## James B. Elliott (Jan 29, 2001)

falcondesigns said:


> Talk to Randy at Voodoo EFX,tell him I sent you,Alex


Thanks. But I've got the same question for you, do you have an e-mail or link for Randy at Voodoo EFX? I tried Google, but couldn't find something that seemed "right."


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

http://www.voodoofx.com/ sorry,I allways get it wrong.


----------



## James B. Elliott (Jan 29, 2001)

falcondesigns said:


> http://www.voodoofx.com/ sorry,I allways get it wrong.


THANKS!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

falcondesigns said:


> Talk to Randy at Voodoo EFX,tell him I sent you,Alex


Should have thought of that. Randy does great work.

I'm afraid I don't have any links for the other HAL panels - I didn't save the locations as I'm working up my own design to work with an undersized fisheye lens.


----------

